# Not Pittie Related at all...



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, all. i know I've been A.W.O.L. for quite some time, and I'm very sorry as I've missed so much... I see someone already beat me to the punch, but I wanted to share this here... this is a Christmas card I had to design as an assignment in Spanish II in high school...for those who cannot translate Spanish to English, I have done so for you, just keep reading!

"Aunque el viente y la nieve soplen; el pasado ya paso. Amigos y familias algunas veces terminum. Pero los corazones siempre estaran en lamente. En este dia tan especial del ano; cuando amigos y familias se acercan y dejan el pasado atras. Tomando el carino y tenerlo por siempre; olvidando los malos tiempos de pasado. Esta la temporada para serfeliz te doseo una feliz temporada Navidena! Yo quiero el Prospero Ano Nuevo!"

"Though the wind and snow may blow; from the present to long ago. Friends and families sometimes end. Hearts will always be on the mend. But at this special time of year, when friends and families all draw near. Leave the past in the long ago. Sieze the future to hold onto. Take your loved ones and hold them close. Forget about bad times and woes. Tis the season to be merry. So I wish you a very very wonderful holiday season! I want a prosperous new year!"

copyright B.D. LeDoux 12/7/98-12/24/08


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you for those wonderful words. May your future be bight and sunny Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to one and all.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

that's nice, thanks for sharing! MERRY CHRISTMAS to yall too!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I just wanted to bump this back up. Been 2 yrs since I posted this, and I only had 2 replies, and thought it would be appropriate to bring it back up to the top! 

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ahhh Mah, what wonderful words, is so very true and the perfect inside to a card  I love it

p.s. I hope you got an A+


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO.. I did! 

I'm glad you like it! Wish i could've scanned it on here so you could see the drawing i did for the cover of it, too.. i believe that's in my thread about my artwork.. the three candles with holly leaves around em... lemme see if i can find it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes mah I have seen that pic, very nice, I lov eit and it sound sgood in both spanish and english, very awesome and heartfelt


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

HAHA I didn't look at the date of this thread and I wondered if I had gotten up in my sleep last night and posted because I didn't remember reading this last night...hahhaha.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Sharon, you were we just changed the date to fool you


----------

